# What Do You Think is the Best Programing to Run On?



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Well I decided that I'm gonna hold off on the BT until I build my engine and finish buying a house. What is the Best "chip" to get for the AWP 180Q? I don't want to buy something that I can't upgrade later and I am not to sure about what chips have the best advantages ect. I have looked in to a few and I'm leaning to Unitronic for when I get the CST BT. Any advice is Appreciated thank you!


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Also, does anyone have any experience with the KSport coilovers? They seem to be a good deal and not to expensive with some good features like the camber adjustment at the top mounts... "Front and rear pillow ball top mounts are included in some car applications as indicated, providing more responsive handling. In addition, camber adjustability is designed right onto most Ksport pillow ball top mounts, allowing you to adjust camber directly on the coilover system itself instead of using a separate camber kit." Thanks Again:beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Eurodyne and never look back. I'm still in the process of fine tuning my car but as I learn more everyday it gets better and about two months ago I had no idea what I was doing. I went through the Unitronic bull**** last year- leaving my car at the shop all day to have Unitronic (maybe, if he felt like it, possibly) work on sending me a new tune. Since he was never in front of the car it was impossible to get right.

On coilovers go Billstein or H&R for a quality setup.

Also on the Ksports the spring rates are 504/336 - FAR off the required rates to make this car handle correctly.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Eurodyne and never look back. I'm still in the process of fine tuning my car but as I learn more everyday it gets better and about two months ago I had no idea what I was doing. I went through the Unitronic bull**** last year- leaving my car at the shop all day to have Unitronic (maybe, if he felt like it, possibly) work on sending me a new tune. Since he was never in front of the car it was impossible to get right.
> 
> On coilovers go Billstein or H&R for a quality setup.
> 
> Also on the Ksports the spring rates are 504/336 - FAR off the required rates to make this car handle correctly.


Wow I was going to say uni but then u said their was problems with yours .hope I don't have problems with my 830 file what file did u run doug


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

For the eurodyne, How does that work exactly? I am trying to look it up right now but i am not understanding it exactly. And thanks for the heads up on the coilovers. I was also looking into the tein super sport. I will check out the h&r ones too. What is a good spring rate for the tt?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Perfect spring rates are 750 front and 1300 rear. The H&R street coilovers are much more liveable at 450f/915r- as you can tell the Ksport numbers are WAY off. It's also not just about spring rate but the strut design too.

I was running an Uni 870cc file actually, because I had those injectors. I would never steer any big turbo owner in the Unitronic or off the shelf tune direction again unless they enjoy headaches and spending lots of money and time.

The deal with Eurodyne is that he provides you a flashing cable, tuning software and a base file to get your car up and running. The tuning software gives you the ability to modify and perfect the tune to work with your setup. Not every big turbo setup is the same so they can't all use the same maps.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I was running an Uni 870cc file actually, because I had those injectors. I would never steer any big turbo owner in the Unitronic or off the shelf tune direction again unless they enjoy headaches and spending lots of money and time.

That's great I feel better now:facepalm:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry buddy- There's still time to sell it and buy Eurodyne- that's what I did and I broke even too. Eurodyne is only $800 now.


----------



## 12vGtiVR6 (Jan 15, 2011)

apr makes the best tune for that car, i have the 225 and its a blast in 93 oct


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

1. Eurodyne
2. Eurodyne
3. Eurodyne


So far 60k running 21psi on my Stage I file. I had GIAC prior and ditched it to get something that I can adjust as needed. The Maestro 7 tuning suite, allows the end user to take on the tuning of the car so no longer needing to totally depend on the software provider (Chris Tapp's files are the best thing I have seen out of the box, Chris really dialed the 225 file in on his personal car)

As Doug stated, you can always go big turbo and just change your map and not have to pay a second or 3rd time as many have done in the past as you build the car. This was the major advantage of standalone as you can constantly tweak until perfect, or drop the car off at your local shop and have them tune it for you.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Personally, I run REVO stage II, stock K03. I have the 180q as well 

From what my REVO rep told me, was that it is possible to upgrade later and just pay the difference for the tune. So if you pay 500 for Stage II file and Stage II is 750, its 250 more...

Depending on what BT setup you want to get see if REVO has a file for it, otherwise like these guys said go Eurodyne since you set that up and can change alot of settings.

From what I know REVO offers the following Stage III tunes for the 180q(possibly more): K04-001, and GT28RS. The GT2871R to GT30xxx seem to be very popular for being much larger turbos, you would have to contact REVO to see if they have a tune for those. They might who knows...

My .02


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the imputs. Im leaning towards the eurodyne now. Does anyone know how the boost/meth works with it or if it even works with the Audi TT? Do you have to go to them to install or do they ship it to you?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I run the labonte stage 3 Meth with touch screen display they say its like running race fuel. it lowers intake temps
And u can run a higher boost because it decreases knock .but I never did a before and after dyno sorry I can't be more help. but the touch screen is cool


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I think he's talking about the Eurodyne water/meth/boost controller that controls all them together through the Maestro tuning software.

I don't own this so I can't comment on it.


Link: http://www.eurodyne.ca/blog/index.php/2011/08/30/coming-soon-to-our-online-store/


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

dame my bad


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks anyways you too. I cant wait to buy this thingg and try it out. lol


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Why would you want Eurodyne? Just so someone can limit what maps you can edit ?

I love the concept hate the limitation.

DIY and learn something.


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

So what one do you recommend?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

michealtheworm said:


> So what one do you recommend?


diy

Sent from a phone.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

You should look in to UM (United Motorsport) tunes. Jeff the owner does great tunes, I have a 3.2 and with UM flex Fuel tune and DSG tune. I known for 3.2 his programs are much better than anyone else IMO. Below is link to UM 1.8T programs 

http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/performance-software/audi-performance-software/audi-tt-mk1-180/

Audi TT MK1 Narrow-band ME7 20V 1.8T Performance Software
United Motorsport software improves all of the following aspects of the VW 1.8T:
Increased horsepower and torque
Smoother idle
Smoother under partial throttle conditions
Improved engine response
Optimized power delivery
Fuel Octane-indifferent performance map
Improved fuel economy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ejg3855 said:


> diy
> 
> Sent from a phone.


DIY as in.......?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

do it yourself. 

Sent from a phone.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Rford71 said:


> You should look in to UM (United Motorsport) tunes. Jeff the owner does great tunes, I have a 3.2 and with UM flex Fuel tune and DSG tune. I known for 3.2 his programs are much better than anyone else IMO. Below is link to UM 1.8T programs
> 
> http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/performance-software/audi-performance-software/audi-tt-mk1-180/
> 
> ...


 Go to Jeff for VR6 files, not 1.8t.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ejg3855 said:


> do it yourself.
> 
> Sent from a phone.


So pull software out of my ass?How can you possibly do it yourself?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> So pull software out of my ass?How can you possibly do it yourself?


pull memory off ecu, spend alot to time learning, find definitions, edit, checksum, flash, repeat for ever.

You will learn a ton.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That sounds very intense and confusing


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks all of you. I know I cant do it myself. but thank you anyways. I don't know enough about it to do it and not blow it up. :laugh: Im still liking the Eurodyne and when I get everything taken care of for the house I'm trying to buy then I will buy one.  Please keeping the ideas coming. Thank You:beer:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> pull memory off ecu, spend alot to time learning, find definitions, edit, checksum, flash, repeat for ever.
> 
> You will learn a ton.


Only problem with your "DIY" is you still have to get a program to read hex and binary. Not to many people know what there looking at when they see 10001010100010011... :sly: And for the money you spend on programs you could just have half a tune.. Unless you know what the hell your doing in open sorce tuning you should stay away from it, and on top of that you still have to hack the firewalls in the ME7.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

20psi now said:


> Only problem with your "DIY" is you still have to get a program to read hex and binary. Not to many people know what there looking at when they see 10001010100010011... :sly: And for the money you spend on programs you could just have half a tune.. Unless you know what the hell your doing in open sorce tuning you should stay away from it, and on top of that you still have to hack the firewalls in the ME7.


Yes on the program part, its all in HEX not binary there is no ME7 firewall to hack. 

You could use tuner pro its free and pay $40 for a checksum tool, if thats half a flash sign me up. a FTDI based cable is $20.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok I'm lost


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

On a wideband ECU and stock turbo, can you use Eurodyne to run MAFless? As in no CEL, still have ASR/ESP, pass emissions, etc? I know you can on big turbos, but what about stock turbos? Or would you purchase the BT software and just tune it to your injectors and setup?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

20v master said:


> On a wideband ECU and stock turbo, can you use Eurodyne to run MAFless? As in no CEL, still have ASR/ESP, pass emissions, etc? I know you can on big turbos, but what about stock turbos? Or would you purchase the BT software and just tune it to your injectors and setup?


The ECU has some small load based maps in it which is how some of the tuners run MAF less.

I know when you disconnect your ECU resorts to those maps to run. Which is why when testing for a bad maf the first step is to disconnect it. I cannot say for sure if there is a stock turbo maf less file that exists. It wouldn't be very hard to create. I just dont think an off the shelf tune exists for that setup.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> On a wideband ECU and stock turbo, can you use Eurodyne to run MAFless? As in no CEL, still have ASR/ESP, pass emissions, etc? I know you can on big turbos, but what about stock turbos? Or would you purchase the BT software and just tune it to your injectors and setup?


I know I run MAFless, no CEL's, no codes, I didn't haev traction control to begin with though.

My friend will be running Maestro on his A4 with a stock K03- I'll let you guys know how the files compare.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> The ECU has some small load based maps in it which is how some of the tuners run MAF less.
> 
> I know when you disconnect your ECU resorts to those maps to run. Which is why when testing for a bad maf the first step is to disconnect it. I cannot say for sure if there is a stock turbo maf less file that exists. It wouldn't be very hard to create. I just dont think an off the shelf tune exists for that setup.


I appreciate the reply, but you didn't really answer the question. I know how the MAFless files work as I have a 1200cc MAFless file on my GTI that I helped the tuner develop. I know there is no off the shelf file, but if I ordered a 630cc MAFless file for my wideband ECU, what would stop me from using the tuning capabilities to convert the file setup for a GT or T3/T4 turbo down to the flow rates of a K03S tuned on E85? If there's no real limits there, then that would be the route I take. Now if you had something more to expand on that, being that you are a proponent of custom tunes, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I am not too deep into the MAF-less tuning, I sent you a PM.

I prefer to run a maf, I have switched to a blow-thru HPX maf on my TT should be good for 500+ in 3" tube.


----------



## 12vGtiVR6 (Jan 15, 2011)

APR


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

As a TT owner running both Maestro and BoostManager I have to say that, on a value-basis, your only sensible option is Eurodyne. You stated the desire to tune what you have now but leave your options open for the future. The most economical way to doing this is Maestro. With that program at your disposal you can refine and optimize for every incremental improvement you make. The only way to do that outside of Maestro is via a custom tuner. And while guys like Jeff at United are very capable, they don't work for free. Costs for revisions will add up. So if a value for you money is important, you have a very easy choice.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I got Uni Stage1+ and my car runs fine on the stock k03. I like it a lot so far, but I havent had it over a month yet. Ask someone who's had it for years and years, but it's soooooo much better than stock.

Mike, if you're not gonna change your turbo to a Garrett, I'd say just stick with a pre-built tune and dont waste your life into this one car. You'll never get it to beat the cars of the future no matter how much time you put into it.:screwy:

Get the Unitronic or whatever you want and let it be..... :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

people here will back what is popular.

go to the maestro/eurodyne thread and read how people like it, and if they have regrets....
its not so awesome as people say it is. tuning it is hard. it takes LOTS of time and willingness to learn. it is probably not as hard as "pulling software out of your ass", but it is not really that much easier.

unitronic has pleased MANY people.....dont be steered away because of one guy


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the imput... I eurodyne is what im lean towards because i planed on saving for the cts BT kit. I feel that it will be easier to learn how to work it with the stock set up and i could do less damage to it if i messed it up with a BT. The cheaps one o found so far is for 800 at CTS anyone found one cheaper? I have to months before i get home so I still have time to make up my mind. Thanks again everyone. i cant wait to get home and to finish putting in all my goodies i bought!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I'm running Revo on my 225 and it's the most fun I've had in a car since I discovered boobies waaay back in the day.

cheers


----------

